# Es ist genug



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Jakob Ludwig Felix Mendelssohn Bartholdy

"It is enough. So take now, Lord, my soul.

I am not better than my fathers.

It is enough. It is enough. So take, but my soul.

I am no better, no better than my fathers.

I am not better than my fathers, for my father.



I desire to live no longer, because my days have been in vain, for my days in vain, in vain been.



I have been very jealous for the Lord, the God of hosts.

And the children of Israel have forsaken thy covenant,

leave thy covenant.

And they have broken down your altars.

And strangled thy prophets with the sword.

And strangled thy prophets with the sword.



I have been very jealous for the Lord, the God of hosts,

very jealous for the Lord God of hosts.



And I'm alone, left.

I, I, striving after, that they take from me my life.

take my life.

It is enough! It is enough!

It is enough! So take now, Lord, my soul.

I am not better than my fathers.

Take now, O Lord,

take take now, O Lord, my soul! 


Whi do I find this so tear jerking!


----------



## belfastboy (Aug 3, 2012)

Honestly - am I alone in thinking this is by far the most moving set of words published? I'm not suicidal or depressed, I can literately cry reading this ( and have done) - do I need help?!


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

German original:

Komm, süßer Tod, komm selge Ruh!
Komm führe mich in Friede,
weil ich der Welt bin müde,
ach komm! ich wart auf dich,
komm bald und führe mich,
drück mir die Augen zu.
Komm, selge Ruh!

Komm, süßer Tod, komm, selge Ruh!
Im Himmel ist es besser,
da alle Lust viel größer,
drum bin ich jederzeit
schon zum Valet bereit,
ich schließ die Augen zu.
Komm, selge Ruh!

Komm, süßer Tod, komm, selge Ruh!
O Welt, du Marterkammer,
ach! bleib mit deinem Jammer
auf dieser Trauerwelt,
der Himmel mir gefällt,
der Tod bringt mich darzu.
Komm, selge Ruh!

Komm, süßer Tod, komm, selge Ruh!
O, dass ich doch schon wäre
dort bei der Engel Heere,
aus dieser schwarzen Welt
ins blaue Sternenzelt,
hin nach dem Himmel zu.
O: selge Ruh!

Komm, süßer Tod, komm, selge Ruh!
Ich will nun Jesum sehen
und bei den Engeln stehen.
Es ist nunmehr vollbracht,
drum, Welt, zu guter Nacht,
mein Augen sind schon zu.
Komm, selge Ruh!

English translation:

Come, sweet death, come blessed rest!
Come lead me to peace
for I am weary of the world,
oh come! I wait for you,
come soon and lead me,
close my eyes.
Come, blessed rest!

Come, sweet death, come blessed rest!
It is better in heaven,
for there is all pleasure greater,
therefore I am at all times
prepared to say "Farewell,"
I close my eyes.
Come, blessed rest!

Come, sweet death, come blessed rest!
Oh world, you torture chamber,
oh! stay with your lamentations
in this world of sorrow,
it is heaven that I desire,
death shall bring me there.
Come, blessed rest!

Come, sweet death, come blessed rest!
Oh, that I were but already
there among the hosts of angels,
out of this black world
into the blue, starry firmament,
up to heaven.
Oh, blessed rest!

Come, sweet death, come blessed rest!
I will now see Jesus
and stand among the angels.
It is henceforth completed,
so, world, good night,
my eyes are already closed.
Come, blessed rest.


----------

